
Car Talk's Long Goodbye - duck
https://jalopnik.com/car-talks-long-goodbye-1833728790
======
krustyburger
I grew up listening to Click and Clack every weekend. Their rapport and
playful sense of humor was very comforting.

They got to make a cameo in a relevant Pixar film and I remember being so
delighted to hear their voices the first time I saw it.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kYcEalfFbhY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kYcEalfFbhY)

